# 9mm wound



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:01:15 -0700*
OK guys.. I‘m starting to believe the 9mm wound part, course, it was 
probably meant for his head......
Field Marshal MacFarlane, Grand Exalted Ruler- NBKKK
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
OK guys.. I‘m 
starting to believe
the 9mm wound part, course, it was probably meant for his
head......
Field Marshal 
MacFarlane, Grand
Exalted Ruler- NBKKK
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 23:14:49 -0500*
--------------345E99F8578DFDB8C2103C2E
I wonder if pellets count?
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> OK guys.. I‘m starting to believe the 9mm wound part, course, it was
> probably meant for his head......Field Marshal MacFarlane, Grand
> Exalted Ruler- NBKKK
--------------345E99F8578DFDB8C2103C2E
I wonder if pellets count?
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
OK
guys.. I‘m starting to believe the 9mm wound part, course, it was probably
meant for his head......Field
Marshal MacFarlane, Grand Exalted Ruler- NBKKK
--------------345E99F8578DFDB8C2103C2E--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 23:11:32 EST*
Ok guys, enough. Time to lay off the poor man. I finally figured out the problem. He has Alzheimer‘s. Logical since to acheive all the qualifications, ranks and trades he has, he would have to have served nearly 80 years. So that puts him at least 97 years old. 
This is "Be nice to old decrepit soldiers week" isnt it Don? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:26:33 -0700*
Does that mean that you‘ll be nice to me as well?
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 9:11 PM
Subject: Re: 9mm wound
> Ok guys, enough. Time to lay off the poor man. I finally figured out the
problem. He has Alzheimer‘s. Logical since to acheive all the
qualifications, ranks and trades he has, he would have to have served nearly
80 years. So that puts him at least 97 years old.
> This is "Be nice to old decrepit soldiers week" isnt it Don?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 23:35:29 EST*
Always, Sir. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:15:00 -0800*
Did anyone think to check the book of honor on Parliment Hill, I‘m sure our
good Lt. recieved a posthumous VC at Vimy
PS Lt. thats a real battle where men fought and died, you know, like the
ones you mock with your pitiful grab for attention
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 8:11 PM
Subject: Re: 9mm wound
> Ok guys, enough. Time to lay off the poor man. I finally figured out the
problem. He has Alzheimer‘s. Logical since to acheive all the
qualifications, ranks and trades he has, he would have to have served nearly
80 years. So that puts him at least 97 years old.
> This is "Be nice to old decrepit soldiers week" isnt it Don?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 07:27:12 -0700*
Yea, sure.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 9:35 PM
Subject: Re: 9mm wound
> Always, Sir. 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

